# keep his three wives secret from each other



## GamblingCamel

MR had managed *to keep his three wives secret from each other* before he went into hospital for a heart bypass operation.

MR consegui *mantar suas três mulheres segredos umas as outras* ante ir ao hospital para uma operação de desvio de coração.

Please improve. Should I put any commas in the PT sentence?


----------



## marta12

MR conseguiu que as suas três mulheres não soubessem umas das outras......

MR comseguiu que as suas três mulheres fossem segredo umas para as outras.....

Mr conseguiu manter segredo entre as suas três mulheres.....


----------



## GOODVIEW

Marta,
Pergunto-me, neste caso, se não seria antes "uma" das outras...


----------



## GamblingCamel

marta12 said:


> MR conseguiu que as suas três mulheres não soubessem umas das outras......
> MR comseguiu que as suas três mulheres fossem segredo umas para as outras.....
> Mr conseguiu manter segredo entre as suas três mulheres.....


Thanks, Marta. I see that you used subjunctive imperfect in the first 2 examples. The sentence describes a historical fact, though it is referring to a situation that for years was tentative and uncertain.

In example 3, in respect to ENTRE.  Might that indicate that the 3 women knew of each other, but they kept it as a secret from the outside world?


----------



## Joca

Antes de se internar no hospital para uma cirurgia de ponte de safena, MR havia conseguido manter suas três esposas sem saber da existência umas das outras.


----------



## J. Bailica

MR conseguiu iludir o conhecimento de cada uma das suas três mulhres acerca das demais.

MR consegui que nenhuma das suas três mulheres soubesse da existências das outras\restantes\demais.

MR conseguiu, para cada uma das suas três mulheres, manter secreta a existência das retantes. 

MR conseguiu que nenhuma das três mulhres soubesse da existência das demais.

MR conseguiu que as suas três mulheres não soubessem (da existência) umas das outras.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Voltando a colocar a pergunta na roda, eu entendo que se possa usar "umas das outras" quando essas "umas" sabem entre si o que está acontecendo, mas não têm conhecimento das outras. Como, por exemplo, "não se percam uns dos outros" (são dois grupos de vários). 

Quando cada uma das pessoas envolvidas não sabe da existência das outras, acho que se deveria dizer "uma" das outras, no sentido de que ele mantinha segredo para cada uma, de suas outras mulheres.

Resumindo:
Não soubessem umas das outras = cada grupo de mulheres não sabia da existência do outro grupo.

Não soubessem uma das outras = cada mulher não sabia da existência das outras duas.


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Não soubessem umas das outras = cada grupo de mulheres não sabia da existência do outro grupo.
> Não soubessem uma das outras = cada mulher não sabia da existência das outras duas.



I think that in EN, "secrets from each other" explicitly communicates the 2nd situation. 
Otherwise, the journalist would've written, "MR kept his three wives secret before .."


----------



## J. Bailica

GOODVIEW said:


> Voltando a colocar a pergunta na roda, eu entendo que se possa usar "umas das outras" quando essas "umas" sabem entre si o que está acontecendo, mas não têm conhecimento das outras. Como, por exemplo, "não se percam uns dos outros" (são dois grupos de vários).
> 
> Quando cada uma das pessoas envolvidas não sabe da existência das outras, acho que se deveria dizer "uma" das outras, no sentido de que ele mantinha segredo para cada uma, de suas outras mulheres.
> 
> Resumindo:
> Não soubessem umas das outras = cada grupo de mulheres não sabia da existência do outro grupo.
> 
> Não soubessem uma das outras = cada mulher não sabia da existência das outras duas.


 
Eu tive essa dúvia também. Num certo sentido (ou em todos os sentidos), seria mais lógico 'uma'. Mas é que se pretende dizer que cada uma, «por sua vez», não saiba das outras. Acabam por serem todas, mas não relativamente à mesma coisa exactamente. Por isso, para usar 'uma', fazia mais sentido dizer "... não soubesse, cada uma, das outras."
 Mas penso que no final de contas se depreede que o 'umas' inclui e exclui o que interessa do 'outras', e vice-versa, de modo a que prevaleça uma «lógica de contexto» (?). 
De qualquer maneira, parece-me que o uso já consagrou a fórmula "umas das outras".


----------



## Macunaíma

Minha versão seria mais próxima à tentatica do GC: conseguiu manter suas três mulheres em segredo umas das outras.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> Minha versão seria mais próxima à tentatica do GC: conseguiu manter suas três mulheres em segredo umas das outras.


LMAO

*G.C. takes a bow*


----------



## marta12

Acho que sim, Goodview

é capaz de ficar mais correcto 

Umas das outras, penso eu, que quer dizer, que cada uma delas não sabe das outras.


Penso que não, Gambling

«entre» naquela frase, quer dizer, ou pelo menos eu queria dizer  que o segredo era mantido entre cada uma delas. Mas reli a frase e talvez ficasse melhor:

MR conseguiu manter *o* segredo entre as suas três mulheres.


----------



## Macunaíma

marta12 said:


> MR conseguiu manter *o* segredo entre as suas três mulheres.



Que segredo?  A frase é ambígua. 

C_onseguiu manter suas três mulheres em segredo umas das outras_, como intuiu o GC, vai ao ponto.


----------



## Crockett

Poderia dizer também, "...manter suas três mulheres em sigilo umas das outras"??


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> Minha versão seria mais próxima à tentatica do GC: conseguiu manter suas três mulheres em segredo umas das outras.



Também acho



GOODVIEW said:


> Voltando a colocar a pergunta na roda, eu entendo que se possa usar "umas das outras" quando essas "umas" sabem entre si o que está acontecendo, mas não têm conhecimento das outras. Como, por exemplo, "não se percam uns dos outros" (são dois grupos de vários).
> 
> Quando cada uma das pessoas envolvidas não sabe da existência das outras, acho que se deveria dizer "uma" das outras, no sentido de que ele mantinha segredo para cada uma, de suas outras mulheres.
> 
> Resumindo:
> Não soubessem umas das outras = cada grupo de mulheres não sabia da existência do outro grupo.
> 
> Não soubessem uma das outras = cada mulher não sabia da existência das outras duas.



Por mim, acho que _'umas das outras' _não pressupõe necessariamente dois grupos. Pode referir-se a um só, em que cada um dos elementos desse grupo não sabe nada dos demais. Julgo mesmo que esse é o sentido habitual, não me parece ilógico e, tanto quanto me apercebo, já é bastante antigo.


----------



## uchi.m

O_ umas das outras_, com a palavra _umas _no plural, apenas concorda com a palavra _outras_. 

O sentido da expressão é isolar cada elemento, isto é, cada mulher, do conjunto, ou seja, do total de mulheres.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Continuo achando que a gramática está sendo castigada.  O sentido que percebo é que cada uma não saiba das outras e, portanto, julgo fazer sentido usar a expressão "(cada - subentendido-) uma das outras".


----------



## Audie

Crockett said:


> Poderia dizer também, "...manter suas três mulheres em sigilo umas das outras"??


Acho que sim. Não penso que haja nenhuma regra que proíba o uso de '_sigilo_' nessa frase. Mas tenho a impressão de que eu usaria mais '_sigilo_' para algo de valor, precioso, que precisasse ser preservado.


----------



## mglenadel

"Umas" porque não se privilegia nenhuma das esposas. Cada uma desconhece das outras. Em conjunto, umas (A, B, C) desconhecem de ((B e C), (A e C) e (A e B)).


----------



## GOODVIEW

Corrigindo o que escrevi mais acima, não há nenhum problema gramatical com a frase, apenas - a meus olhos - uma inconsistência semântica.


----------



## udias

Mr. conseguiu esconder suas três esposas uma das outras.


----------

